# Premiere PRO Seitenverhältnis/schwarze Balken



## omon (12. Januar 2005)

ich eröffne einen neuen thread zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe 720:540 Filmmaterial.
Bei Premiere ist der Export 720:576.
Beim Export und dazwischen auch, wird das Bild verzerrt.
Interlace wurde schon ausprobiert alles.
Habe gelesen, dass man schwarze Balken einfügen muß, damit das kleinere bild 720:540 nicht auf 720:576 hochgerechnet wird.

1.) wie genau bringe ich die schwarzen Balken zum funktionieren? PSD 720:576 habe ich bereits gemacht.
2.) Beim Projekt habe ich die Auswahl " Importierte clips auf Projektgröße anpassen nicht angewöhlt" . Gibts da noch etwas zu beachten / tun, damit ich von 540 auf 576 problemlos aufsteige? 

P.S. kenne mich nicht sehr gut aus mit einzelnen Schritten.
Danke


----------



## omon (12. Januar 2005)

Dazu noch folgende infos:
Das importierte Material hat Bildgrösse : 720:540 und eine Framegröße : 720:576.
Ist es normal?
Quicktime sagt über das original: Normalgröße: 720:576 Pixel
                                              aktuelle Größe:  720:540 Pixel

Kann dadurch eine falsche Interpretation des Originalmaterials in Premiere sein, was unter Hilfe beschrieben wird?


----------

